# Honey Sales



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

Our sales at Farmers Markets are fairly consistant June through August, so far. Fireweed and Cranberry honey sales don't vary much throughout the season but I noticed increased sales for some varietals when their corresponding "berry" was in season. When Raspberries were in season our Raspberry honey sales increased, when Blackberries where in season our Blackberry honey sales increased and so on. 

I think it's because that's what's on peoples minds when they pass by our booth and see our varietal honeys. If they've bought a carton of fresh Raspberries, they some seem more inclined to buy a "bear" of our Raspberry varietal honey.

Mark J.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

As the days turn cooler do honey sales go up?


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't get much honey off my four hives--this year it was 7 1/2 gallons--and it was sold before I harvested it! I'm sure if I had the supply, I could sell year round, though.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Seems like September & October are the months when we sell the most, but this is also the time of the year when we are most aggressive in marketing the new crop.

------------------
Gregg Stewart


----------

